# 'Baywatch' Babe Breaks Neck In Diving Accident



## kwflatbed

POSTED: 8:38 am EST November 15, 2005

*LOS ANGELES -- *This could have been a lot worse.

Actress Brooke Burns was diving into her backyard swimming pool and hit her head. She broke a bone in her neck and had to have what her agent calls "minor surgery."

The former "Baywatch" star and host of "Dog Eat Dog" has been hospitalized since the accident on Friday. She's expected to be released Tuesday.

Burns' agent said, "There's no permanent damage" and she'll start work as scheduled in January. That's when Burns will co-star with Rebecca Romijn in the new WB-TV series, "Pepper Dennis." _Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## SOT




----------



## mikey742

SOT
You had such a better picture of her


----------

